

Like Humans, Apes Make Irrational Economic Decisions - jcater
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/03/humans-inherited-loss-aversion-from-apes/386588/?single_page=true

======
forkandwait
Yawn... I'm amazed that people are amazed that naive rational choice theory
predicts anything.

------
rkda
Heh. Aren't we apes?

